# Where is Tyus Edney?



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He played very well in the league till the lock out where he left to play in Europe does anyone know what he is doing?


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

i heard he had won some sort of MvP award last year ... know little to none about international leagues


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

He plays with Benetton Treviso (the Italian champions).


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

As said SEOK, Tyus is playing from season 2001-2002 with Benetton Treviso ( he played already with Treviso during the season 1999-2000, then he played with Indiana Pacers in season 2000-2001).
He's one of the "star" of a team with players like Garbajosa, Nicola, Marconato, Bulleri, Pittis and Maurice Evans; all trained from the most famous european coach ( Ettore Messina)

Treviso is the former team of players like Toni Kukoc, Rebraca and Vinny Del ***** too.

here some pics 



























Gretz


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I like his game alot. I saw a few games of his when he was a Pacer and he mainly got garbage minutes but he shined when he was on the floor. Very quick, exciting player to watch.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> I like his game alot. I saw a few games of his when he was a Pacer and he mainly got garbage minutes but he shined when he was on the floor. Very quick, exciting player to watch.


:yes: He was big refreshment in Europe. When he played for Zalgiris(and won euroleague), lithuanian team was only one playing fast basketball. Other teams reached sometimes just 50 points...


----------



## brazys (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> :yes: He was big refreshment in Europe. When he played for Zalgiris(and won euroleague), lithuanian team was only one playing fast basketball. Other teams reached sometimes just 50 points...


True that. During the lockout year he won Euroleague with lithuanian Zalgiris team. He also recieved final four MVP award that year. You can still find some "Edney is GOD" graffiti paintings on the walls here in Kaunas... 
He is having a stellar career in Italy, Treviso Benneton team. He took participation in last year's final four, a leader of his team, constantly improving his range and other aspects of the game. True pro.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks for the info on Tyus


----------



## Sabonis! (Jan 29, 2009)

He currently pays in Poland for Turow Zgorzelec.


----------

